# Sponsorship Idea's



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Deb P's other half here!!! 

*Right Ladies get you thinking caps on* 

I am looking for idea's for tasks for me and some friends to complete for sponsorship .

In the New Year i am aiming to raise nearly £3,000 pounds towards the Gynne Ward and the Fertility Ward at our local Hospital in Chester for equipment needed.

I am struggling for different ideas  to raise cash, i run like a wet lettiuce so that one is out of the question and i am as bald as Kojak so having my hair shaved off is out of the question.

I am looking for out of the ordinary  idea's really.

ALL IDEA'S WOULD BE GRATEFULLY RECIEVED


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi Deb P's other half!!

First of all can i say what a wonderful thing you & your friends are doing............give yourself a pat on the back! 

I have a few ideas but you may have heard of them already but here goes!

1) Parachute jump (very brave person if you do that, my DH would love to do one!)
2) Bungee jump (All to do with jumping so far have you noticed!! )
3) sponsored back wards walk!! ( I have done this one and it causes quite a scene, you litterally walk backwards for so many miles!! You will find you will collect money as you go!)
4) You could sit in a bath of musshy peas like they did on coronation street! (oh the smell..yuck!!)
5) Hairy chest and legs waxed! (VERY BRAVE!!)

Hope someone else can come up with some suggestions but there are 5 to be thinking about!!
Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Deb P's other half here!!! 

I like the walking Backwards idea.

Terrible with heights , even going up step ladders.

Mushy Peas love emm, i will eat  before the task is complete but you could have one there though Debbie mentioned that one too.

Aye thanks for that reply, great just what we are looking for, keep em comming got lots to get through


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

People who raised money for my local ward-
ran the London Marathon, approached and organised a collection at a local football match (Arsenal for us), had a Elvis night, wrote a cook book of people's fav receipe and sold it, had a fundraising night in a pub with kareoke and raffles, bed pushes dressed as nurses, photographs and made cards, car boot sales and got all friends to donate stuff.
sponsored swim, swam the english channel in relay! organsied a black tie ball.

... good luck with your fund raising- don't forget if people gift aid donations then they get 28% extra due to tax
L x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

OK .............so heights are no go then but you didn't say NO to having your legs and chest waxed, oh you would have to be so brave to do that. 

I did think of absailing as well but that would be heights again so that would be a no go as well.


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Dep P's other half here!! 

Just sent you a message ignore the Adoption bit .

I think you are trying to kill me, you have picked on probably the least hairy man you could find.

I have a grand total of about 3 hairs on my chest and the finest hairs on my legs you have ever seen, women would die for them  .

But i will still raise to the challenge.


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Guess what I have just sent you a message before I read this one! 

I'm not picking on you honestly BUT I am running out of ideas, come on ladies help Deb P's other half out here with some good ideas!! 

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

what about maybe a charity party? with donated gifts and raffles 

sponsored car wash(i would pay ya to wash my car!!!!) maybe at each others works say £5 per car and for friends and family (to come to your house ) plus you could do a raffle!

have to adsk the gyne/fertility unit if they have anyone who raises funds for them as they may be able to help?

xxxx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

What about one of those events (it has a name but I can't think what) where people have to bid for things donated by organisations/company's e.g the sports car garage donates the use of one of their super douper cars for the day.  People usually tend to bid over the odds as it is charity

Good luck
Karen x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Karen......that sounds like a good idea, I think you mean a charity auction.

You could come up with some really good things to auction as well.

Someone to do the ironing for a week and the cleaning for a week, I would bid for that one!!


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

yeah and auction of promises- sounds good to me

maybe a charity party with a raffle and auction of promises!

give me a shout if u want help with ideas of companies who may donate a prize

xxx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Deb P's other half here!!! 

Some cracking idea's again there.

We are doing a Charity night in my local Pub NOW in March, up to now i have been donated a mid week breakin a hotel, down south, free car Valet(full) some booze, Debs is going to ask the place she goes all the time for full body massage.

But yes an Auction would be a good idea, as a matter of fact a very good idea.

Do you have a list of contacts that we could use that would be great.

Abit miffed today though just visited Deb in Hospital and it looks like we will be on the Ward to bring in the New year again as she is still poorly.

But on a positive note though she is getting excited about raising all this money for Charity.


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

SPACE HOPPER MARATHON

l
WELSHYx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Deb P's other half here!! 

Right where were we up too.

Right the Auction thing is a fantastic idea but we dont have prizes of great value up to now.

Although we have a mid week hotel break, tickets for 6 people for Chester Zoo, some leather cushion's worth £150.00
Plus lots of other items

So it is going to be the raffle, that contains a Quiz, raffle and Play your Cards Right.

The Charity car wash is going to be the other one, my friends is a fireman so we are trying to get the local lads and the Firebrigade to assist.

We just need bigger prizes and donations now.

We are raising the money via the Countess of Chester fund raising department so we have a registered Charity number and we are looking for firms to donate decent prizes or money, which they can claim tax relief.
Plus we carry a letter of authority from the hospital to raise the money on there behalf.

If anybody works for a big or small company who would like to donate please do.

*All donation greatfully received*

Regards

Jon & Debbie


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Jon you have great ideas, we are fundraising for my NICU and we are having a quiz night- if you can get a local Bank ( we got a local HSBC) or bookies (Ladbrookes did a quiz night for us) helped us they have a charity they sponsor each year.  
Also a local Beauty Queen/ princess chose us as her nominated charity in her reign. The local Mayor has a nominated chairty as well.  So you have any celebs in your area that could help/donate or donate a signed prize!

A car wash by a fireman beats my local carwash anyday!!! What about a local rugby club etc
Best of Luck
L xx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Deb P's other half here!!! 

There is good ideas there from yourself, i might try tap my own bank up, they do ok out of us. 

To be fair i cant believe how generous people are being with this.

Although it is taking nearly all my time up at the moment, it feels realy good for the cause.

I will be   at the end of all this


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Deb P's other half here!! 

On a positive note folks, we are starting to do well with some good donated prizes.

Plus just done an interview for our Charity with a national news paper (watch this space on that one).

And a 2 and a half hour photo shoot at home, now i know how these Celeb's feel  

Regards Jon


----------



## luski (Jan 4, 2004)

I no it's a bit late but how about a casino night could have poker tables roulette & black jack tables Have full dress code & people pay an entry fee & receive a set amount of chips & the 1 with the most chips at the end of the night receives a prise.


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Deb P's other half here!!

Thanks for another idea, looks like we will be doing this all year 

Well we have nearly raised enough for the first piece of equipment.

One of the chaps at work, did an 82 mile bike ride for the cause, well impressed, we have over  
£500 in sponsors for that.
Soon as we have collected the money, i'm off to tell them to go and buy that machine.

Going very well


----------

